# UKC Vegas Baby October 30th nov 1st



## Chavezpits (Aug 26, 2009)

NEVEDA
CANYONLANDS CANINE ASSOCIATION
LAS VEGAS (O) CONF JS
TEMPORARY LISTINGS AVAILABLE AT THIS EVENT
Oct 30; Roger Bennett JS GUARD SCENT SIGHT GUN NORTH HERD (except BSD) TERR COMP Entries 1-3 pm Show 3:30 pm NLC: Novice Puppy, Altered
Oct 31; S1 Betty Umberto-Wells JS GUARD SCENT SIGHT GUN NORTH HERD (except BSD) TERR COMP Entries 8-9 am Show 10 am NLC: Novice Puppy, Altered
Oct 31; S2 Donald Wells JS GUARD SCENT SIGHT GUN NORTH HERD (except BSD) TERR COMP Entries 10-11 am Show 11:30 am NLC: Novice Puppy, Altered
Nov 1; S1 Richard Klatt JS GUARD SCENT SIGHT GUN NORTH HERD (except BSD) TERR COMP Entries 8-9 am Show 10 am NLC: Novice Puppy, Altered
Nov 1; S2 Nina Marie Sherrer JS GUARD SCENT SIGHT GUN NORTH HERD (except BSD) TERR COMP Entries 10-11 am Show 11:30 am NLC: Novice Puppy, Altered
DOS $25; JS & NLC $5; PE $20, Weekend PE Special $85 all 5 shows same dog received by October 7, 2009
Dog Fanciers Park, 5800 East Flamingo (702) 455-8200; I-15 from North or South. Take Flamingo Rd. exit East, go approx 8 miles to end of road. Turn right at stop sign and go approx ¼ mile to Dog Fanciers Park. Parking is north of show grounds. 
Chairperson: Raymond Hanson (801) 773-5452 [email protected]
Event Secretary: Kathrynne Brown, 153 S 525 W, Clearfield UT 84015 (801) 774-9254 [email protected]


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

How fun!!! Im so sad everything is so far away from me. Obviously that just means I should move out West!


----------

